
Ask HN: Is anyone actually using an ICO project? - api
Is anyone out there actually <i>using</i> a system, protocol, or project that has its own token?<p>Like is anyone backing up their NAS to SIA, or using one of these tokenized media distribution companies?
======
azeirah
A few months ago I tried backing up some files to ipfs, and I think I also
took a look at SIA. The interfaces were annoying, albeit somewhat usable. I
decided not to back anything up because of my very limited knowledge on what
these projects actually imply.

I just opted to use a national/local service instead, it's cheaper and easier,
and it's run by a company that complies to the EU regulations.

